# oasis resort hurghada



## alexander4455

There was a nice friendly forum called Oasis Resort in Hurghada but it was taken down, maybe a thread could be started here. Its a lovely complex and really nice residents. 
My first question is, Is there going to be a carrefour in Hurghada? There are lots of rumours but Carrefour when questioned they have not confirmed it. 2nd question. What developments are going up near to El aha district, sorry do not know exact spelling


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes you are quite welcome to start a thread on the Oasis Resort however it cannot be used for people to advertise , we often get people asking a question and a friend answers it.. covert advertising and of course we cannot allow that unless the person is a premium member and then they can advertise.

Maiden


----------



## Helen Ellis

alexander4455 said:


> There was a nice friendly forum called Oasis Resort in Hurghada but it was taken down, maybe a thread could be started here. Its a lovely complex and really nice residents.
> My first question is, Is there going to be a carrefour in Hurghada? There are lots of rumours but Carrefour when questioned they have not confirmed it. 2nd question. What developments are going up near to El aha district, sorry do not know exact spelling


Everyone seems to think Carrefour is coming to Hurghada, somewhere on the North side, can't remember where but it may not be finalised yet. Not too far out I hope, and on the bus route would be good. Mubarak 7 is one of the rumours.
Will be great to have another major supermarket here, wake Metro and Abu Ashara up with luck.


----------



## alexander4455

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes you are quite welcome to start a thread on the Oasis Resort however it cannot be used for people to advertise , we often get people asking a question and a friend answers it.. covert advertising and of course we cannot allow that unless the person is a premium member and then they can advertise.
> 
> Maiden


no, I have nothing to advertise, just hungry for any information about Hurghada in close region to the Oasis Resort as on my last visit it was quite bare but I have heard there has been a lot of development since


----------



## Helen Ellis

alexander4455 said:


> no, I have nothing to advertise, just hungry for any information about Hurghada in close region to the Oasis Resort as on my last visit it was quite bare but I have heard there has been a lot of development since


Depends when you were last there, it's still pretty much on it's own.


----------



## speedwing

We're not on our own any more Helen, plenty of developments going on with a huge building started next door to us, rumor has it, that it will be a shopping mall with Abu Ashara running the food store, but as I said all rumors at the moment. This side of town is really busy with new developments, the dual carraige way they built is being extended all the way to El Gouna.


----------



## Busy Sue

No There are no plans for a Carrefour in Hurghada. I already contacted them directly when I heard the rumour but they told me no plans for here. I know some people who are living in Oasis resort. I do not know of any more plans for the area.


----------



## alexander4455

Busy Sue said:


> No There are no plans for a Carrefour in Hurghada. I already contacted them directly when I heard the rumour but they told me no plans for here. I know some people who are living in Oasis resort. I do not know of any more plans for the area.


Thank You Sue, Oddly, they do not answer the question when I approach them.


----------



## alexander4455

speedwing said:


> We're not on our own any more Helen, plenty of developments going on with a huge building started next door to us, rumor has it, that it will be a shopping mall with Abu Ashara running the food store, but as I said all rumors at the moment. This side of town is really busy with new developments, the dual carraige way they built is being extended all the way to El Gouna.


Oh thats nice, speedwing there are a few hotels nearby, do you know which has the best beach between the le jardin, festival and neferetti beach hotel?


----------



## speedwing

I personally haven't used the hotel beaches, but most people seem to use the festival


----------



## flossy207

From reports from friends who have recently visited nearby, this development is very big. we were hoping it was going to be a carrefour but even if it were like another spinneys it is very good for the area. does anyone have any more info.


----------

